# Barn find! Women's bike what is it?



## James nash (Oct 27, 2013)

So a guy I know did some work on a farm and was payed with a couple bikes. I gave him $20 for this one. Anyone know exactly what it is? I'm guessing mid 60s huffy or along thoughs lines.  I thought the double bar looked kinda cool. Anyway no head badge so I'm not exactly sure what it is. Any ideas?  Thanks. Serial # is located on lower left rear dropout and is          M05 65x98 371851


----------



## partsguy (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a Murray built bike from the late 1950s-early 1970s. You can decode the year, where it was sold and under what name, sometimes even the model and options with the serial number. There is a Murray serial number chart here on the CABE, go and do a search for it. It will help you out a ton. For a rideable bike in this shape I think you got a fair deal. You won't make a lot of money with it, but its a nice rider.


----------



## James nash (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Yeah I know these type of bikes are not worth anything, but for $20. It's worth just the knowledge of finding out info on different bikes.


----------



## James nash (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep looks to be a 1965 Murray!


----------

